# .NET and More > Silverlight >  Accessibility

## staticbob

Guys,

Can anybody help with this subject. I know, google helps lots. Well, it returns lots of results, all that make interesting reading, but I'm really looking for anybody with hands-on real life experience of Silverlight 3/4 and accessibility. Specifically, meeting Aria guidelines and recommendations, as its fast becoming the accessibility standard for rich web apps.

http://www.w3.org/TR/wai-aria-practices/

I can find checklists for HTML, DHTML/Java, but nothing really Silverlight and XAML related. I need to supply an off-shore dev team with a list/document of "must-do" accessiblity related things, but also provide the methods for doing so.

Also, if anybody has had success with Jaws or Dragon screen readers and Silverlight, shout up  :Smilie: 

Thanks
Bob

----------

